# Prelude for String Quartet



## contra7 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
Here is one new composition from me. It is short prelude for string quartet. I've composed the piece under the influence of Shostakovich 24 preludes for piano, op. 34.

PRELUDE

Thanks for listening and I would appreciate that you give me some feedback!


----------



## cihanbarut (Nov 24, 2012)

Great. At seconds 26-27-28 - sounds wierd though. Opening is nice.


----------

